# Does having an Orgasm affect us?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

This might be a weird question, but does having an orgasm create any negative side effects for people with type D?


----------



## BLUENECK (Dec 1, 2004)

I dont really think it effects the ibs in any way.I have type D and its never really effected my sex life in anyway and I think most of us on the site would say the same thing . If it is effecting yours how ? Im sort of a little curious. Not to be weird or anything .But that intrigues me . If anyone else can answer this question or has had problems let me know . Also if anyone knows of any studies on the subject . E-mail me or post it . Thanks , R.E


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Ibs_D can alter sex life..See my post: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=25;t=002402


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

I think it is possible that orgasm stimulates the colon, yes.


----------



## sassymoon (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never had a problem.Only problem now is all in my head.(I think)Lost the passion. Just don't feel clean etcanyone have that problem??????


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Speaking from a man's point of view, I've never noticed any connection.


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

i usually keep to the women's issues board, but hi!i also notice a problem with an upset stomach after orgasm. if i dont reach that point, i am fine. but when i DO reach orgasm, i find that within a couple of minutes after i urinate that my stomach is upset. strange...thought i was the only one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Exactly. Sometimes I get an upset stomach after orgasm.Im a male and it happens to me and i guess it can happen to females according to the previous post.Anyone know why? Can it be prevented?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

i guess it could be explained by your muscles contracting when you orgasm, and that inturn causes ur stomach to start up. thats what i find anyway, my colon starts spasming and then i have a really upset tum


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Well, this is an intriguing topic. I don't know about the orgasm thing but I do know that any sexual activity seems to make my cramping and soreness in abdomen worse for a day or so. I do think that it is a common thing though, maybe we are just too naive to discuss this subject at length. I do know that I abstain if I am having a rough IBS day anyway, and who the heck feels like it anyway on those days. I, being of the weaker sex (no pun intended) do think that it would probably cause more discomfort for the ladies, but not having experienced the other side of the coin, I could be mistaken. It just makes sense to me that any internal stimulation could intensify any IBS symptoms for the girls. Let's hear for the boys! Enlighten me.


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi all,Just to say I have never noticed any problems when I have an orgasm. Not sure I've been paying attention though- maybe next time I shall have to think about it. Mind you- that will prob stop me from ever getting there-lol!!


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i dont have any problems with that issue either.if anything it helps me relax after.i mean i have been to the point where i dont want to do anything including sex but for me i dont think it brings an attack or upset stomache on for me.


----------



## Birdy2909 (Sep 21, 2004)

As a fella I must say that sex makes things better takes my mind of my ibs, post sex I feel generally better too.Birdy


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

well im a women and i dont have any trouble with sex and my ibs-d, i agree with birdy and somedays its a welcome distraction! excercise is meant to be good in helping your intestines remove water thus less, no D. course doesnt always work for some of you








i dont know have you tried taking some anti-d tablets an hour or two before sex? maybe that will help


----------

